# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Charte Temporaire : Questions et réponses

## O.Boulon

Vous risquez votre pseudo, votre sous-titre, vos droits de postage et une bonne humiliation publique en cas de :

-Racisme and co
-Pornographie
-Snuff
-"Erotisme" n'ayant pas de lien avec le jeu vidéo
-Insultes gratuites et connes (pas les drôles)
-Cassage de blagues / d'ambiance
-Diffamation
-Apologie de la drogue
-Warez
-Pédo, y compris Pedobear
-Signatures supérieures en taille à 2 userbars classiques superposées.

Vous pouvez critiquer sans problème le travail des newseurs de Canardplus, des rédacteurs de Canard PC, sans courir aucun risque, à condition de rester un minimum courtois et d'argumenter vos attaques.

----------


## Sheraf

Bon j'ai peur de faire une betise en postant ici mais ca fait 5 fois que j'actualise, ce topic n'est pas fermé.

On peut poser des questions ?

J'ai mangé 6 points sur mon permis. Je sais pas du tout ce que signifie. Y a des regles precises?

----------


## espérentya

Citation de notre boulon: Déclarer les pédés aux buchers, faut tous les éventrer, c'est ban lourd comme le racisme, l'antisémitisme and co.

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai oublié de le fermer...
Bon, ben, profitons-en : 

Le permis compte 12 points, quand les 12 sont cramés, vous récoltez un ban en fonction des infractions.

Le système peut paraître assez tolérant comme ça, mais les bans de ce type s'échelonnent en dizaine de jour. Donc, faites gaffe.

----------


## Nos

On vois ou les points ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sheraf

On se prend un pm qui previent de ce qu'on a perdu.


Par contre, comment on les recupere ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous les voyez en cas d'infraction.
Les sanctions sont systématiquement annoncée et expliquée (pas forcément poliment d'ailleurs).

Et généralement, si la faute n'est pas trop grave, vous avez le droit à un averto gratos...




> Par contre, comment on les recupere ?


Pour l'instant, on ne les récupère pas.
Mais, je suis pour une possibilité de se racheter en cas d'idée brillante, de thread particulièrement drôle ou de tout autre truc qui pourrait profiter à la communauté.

Le jeu vidéo sous Paint, certains trucs de Vos Créations, des trucs comme ça, ça joue forcément pour vous.

----------


## sissi

Ça donne ça en gros??

----------


## Yoryze

Est-ce qu'on reçoit un recommandé par voie postale ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Question complètement de n00b con de ma part, mais je m'interroge:

Le Ban, c'est juste une privation de Login et d'identification sur le forum, ou c'est carrément une impossibilité d'y accéder, y compris pour le lire ?

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.

----------


## O.Boulon

On peut lire, ainsi qu'envoyer et recevoir des PMs.
Après, pour les vrais emmerdeurs, il y a d'autres niveaux de punition.

----------


## Yoryze

Bah si tu n'es pas loggué, aucun problème, et ça ce n'est pas relatif à CanardPlus... 
Après pour les petits malins rien n'empêche de recréer un compte, mais tu as alors plutôt intérêt à passer inaperçu et à ne jamais dire que c'est toi, sinon j'ai bien peur qu'ils lâchent les chiens là...

Vivement l'IP fixe pour tout le monde et le ban à vie !  ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour les multis, pas d'inquiétude, on passe très rarement à côté de vous.

----------


## sissi

::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

c'est quoi le pedobear  ::blink:: 

Est ce que c'est le le genre de question qu'il faut parfois s'abstenir de poser ? :q

----------


## Sheraf

> c'est quoi le pedobear 
> 
> Est ce que c'est le le genre de question qu'il faut parfois s'abstenir de poser ? :q


C'est ca...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> c'est quoi le pedobear 
> 
> Est ce que c'est le le genre de question qu'il faut parfois s'abstenir de poser ? :q


Pedobear c'est un meme sur l'internet multimédia d'un ours pédophile

----------


## tenshu

t'a raté ton lien

ok j'ai trouvé c'est les barges de 4chan qui ont trouvé une mascotte pedophile sosu al forme d'un ours pour ridiculiser les délire hentai pédo japonais.

Un peut trash mais souvent drôle et assez bien vu

----------


## wam

Pourquoi la politique, la religion, les sujets a polémique du genre ne sont plus cités dans la charte comme sujets-à-pas-aborder-vu-que-ça-tourne-neuf-fois-sur-dix-à-l'échange-d'insultes-et-avec-plein
-d'opinions-à-la-con-et-que-du-coup-boulon-se-fâche-et-tape-dans-le-tas?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Parce que depuis le temps, tout le monde a compris.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Ouais mais pour les nouveaux? Moi je dis qu'il faut les rajouter.

Et rajouter aussi que le forum est interdit aux attachés de presse  :;):

----------


## Snowman

> Ouais mais pour les nouveaux? Moi je dis qu'il faut les rajouter.


Pas bête, je plussoie, les nouveaux ne viennent pas forcément de forums où l'on ne pouvait pas parler politique.




> Et rajouter aussi que le forum est interdit aux attachés de presse


Là on les repère après coup.

----------


## sissi

Et l'on devrait faire quelque chose contre les gars qui s'inscrivent juste pour vendre (récemment le gars avec la BD les geeks).

----------


## Sheraf

100 messages minimum pour poster dans le truc de vente ?

----------


## Yoryze

Non, 2000 plutôt, histoire d'être certains.  ::ninja::

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Et l'on devrait faire quelque chose contre les gars qui s'inscrivent juste pour vendre (récemment le gars avec la BD les geeks).


C'est ce que j'ai dit: interdire le forum aux attachés de presse  :^_^:

----------


## sissi

> C'est ce que j'ai dit: interdire le forum aux attachés de presse


Ca fait trop "pro" attachés de presse.

----------


## O.Boulon

Concernant la politique et les débats d'idée un peu tendu, on va essayer de créer un lieu propice à l'expression de chacun.
Mais à la première incartade, impossible pour le reloud d'y accéder.

Ca devrait voir le jour... un jour.

Concernant la vente, ça serait dommage de se priver d'un lynchage mérité, donc je ne suis pas certain que ça soit indispensable.

----------


## sissi

> 100 messages minimum pour poster dans le truc de vente ?


Minimum 30 lignes par posts.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et uniquement des voyelles.

----------


## Guest

Et seuls les posts faits le mardi entre 14h30 et 15h comptent.

Mais sinon pour la vente, je vois pas en quoi c'est dérangeant: en plus du lynchage, les bonnes affaires potentielles je crache pas dessus.

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouais mais pour les nouveaux? Moi je dis qu'il faut les rajouter.
> 
> Et rajouter aussi que le forum est interdit aux attachés de presse


Je vois pas pourquoi les attachés de presse pourrait pas venir sur le forum.
Parce contre ceux qui viennent bien caché et qui défendent leur produit en se faisant passer pour un utilisateur lambda, la oui il dégage.

----------


## sissi

> Et seuls les posts faits le mardi entre 14h30 et 15h comptent.
> 
> Mais sinon pour la vente, je vois pas en quoi c'est dérangeant: en plus du lynchage, les bonnes affaires potentielles je crache pas dessus.


C'est juste pour se prémunir des mecs qui s'inscrivent juste pour faire de la pub déguisée.Et j'aurais personnellement plus confiance dans un gars qui passe sa vie sur le forum qu'un gars qui s'est inscrit aujourd'hui.

----------


## Pelomar

> -Cassage de blagues / d'ambiance


C'est bon Oni, tu peux quitter le forum.

----------


## Guest

> C'est juste pour se prémunir des mecs qui s'inscrivent juste pour faire de la pub déguisée.Et j'aurais personnellement plus confiance dans un gars qui passe sa vie sur le forum qu'un gars qui s'est inscrit aujourd'hui.


Je pense qu'un mec qui passe sa vie sur le forum a quelques problèmes quand même  ::): 


Euh, attendez...

Sinon la pub déguisée ok, mais dans les petites annonces...

----------


## sissi

Ahah Oni pwnd.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je vois pas pourquoi les attachés de presse pourrait pas venir sur le forum.
> Parce contre ceux qui viennent bien caché et qui défendent leur produit en se faisant passer pour un utilisateur lambda, la oui il dégage.


Bah c'est comme les parcs interdits aux attachés de presse ou les places qui leur sont réservées au fond du bus, c'est normal quoi  ::ninja:: 

Sauf s'ils ramènent des goodies, alors là ils font ce qu'ils veulent.

C'est contre la nouvelle charte le racisme contre les attachés de presse pète-c**ille?

----------


## Neo_13

> Pour les multis, pas d'inquiétude, on passe très rarement à côté de vous.


ça, c'est clair

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Vous risquez votre pseudo, votre sous-titre, vos droits de postage et une bonne humiliation publique en cas de :
>  -Signatures supérieures en taille à 2 userbars classiques superposées.


Et pourquoi pas simplement pour tout utilisateur de "userbar"?

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Pourquoi la charte n'est-elle que temporaire ?
Et mes points d'infraction expirent le 19, donc c'est pas trop grave.

----------


## Yoryze

Ouais tiens, on pourrait pas avoir par défaut le non-affichage des signatures ?
C'est lourd de consulter le forum depuis un autre PC et de devoir se logguer rien que pour ne pas voir ces trucs immondes, et au final il n'y a que les jackys du web qui doivent aimer ça. Hein oui ? Faut poster en suggestion peut-être ?

----------


## tenshu

> Bah c'est comme les parcs interdits aux attachés de presse ou les places qui leur sont réservées au fond du bus, c'est normal quoi


i lol'ed 

Du coup boulon a répondu a la question de mon dernier MP ici 
tout va bien

----------


## johnclaude

> -"Erotisme" n'ayant pas de lien avec le jeu vidéo
> -Insultes gratuites et connes (pas les drôles)
> -Cassage de blagues / d'ambiance
> -Diffamation


si jamais on nous interdit de parler de poneys je n'aurai définitivement plus rien à dire sur ce forum, c'est un scandale!

----------


## Reguen

> -Cassage de blagues / d'ambiance


Par exemple quoi ? (je vois pas d'exemple sur le forum)

J'ai pas envie d'être ban sans comprendre  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben réfléchis avant de poster alors...

----------


## b0b0

pourquoi temporaire ?

----------


## Tramb

> Et uniquement des voyelles.


Ah bah bravo, on va se faire flooder par le cadavre de Georges Perec.




> pourquoi temporaire ?


Tout est fugace, b0b0.
Même le ton topic.

----------


## Guest

Je préfère le ton agressif personnellement. Ou le ton rouge, tiens.

----------


## b0b0

je soutiens quand même ta blague oni² parceque là t'as cassé l'ambiance

Ou pas en fait

----------


## tenshu

> [...] parceque là t'as cassé l'ambiance


donc ban

----------


## johnclaude

pendant que j'y pense je dis juste au revoir avant de me faire bannir (mieux vaut être prudent avec ces choses là)
et sinon cette nouvelle charte pourquoi elle contient ça et pourquoi elle arrive maintenant? (si Boulon pouvait éviter de clore ce topic comme parfois quand je pose une question ça serait sympa de sa part)
merci

----------


## Mars2

> pendant que j'y pense je dis juste au revoir avant de me faire bannir (mieux vaut être prudent avec ces choses là)
> et sinon cette nouvelle charte pourquoi elle contient ça et pourquoi elle arrive maintenant? (si Boulon pouvait éviter de clore ce topic comme parfois quand je pose une question ça serait sympa de sa part)
> merci


+1.
Et puis aussi pourquoi Temporaire, parce que bon y'a des trucs censée dedans. ça m'étonnerait quand même que tous les points ne soient pas deja dans l'ancienne charte

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Parce que y a une charte officielle préparée depuis 1 an, mais ce gros n00bz0r de Half l'a toujours pas mise en ligne.

C'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre.

----------


## spongebong

Je nage en plein rêve: l'illégalité est interdite. ::o:

----------


## mescalin

> Vous risquez votre pseudo, votre sous-titre, vos droits de postage et une bonne humiliation publique en cas de :
>  ...
> -"Erotisme" n'ayant pas de lien avec le jeu vidéo
> ...



ça veux dire qu'on peux poster des photos de bonasses en 3D qui gesticulent mais pas des photos ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> ça veux dire qu'on peux poster des photos de bonasses en 3D qui gesticulent mais pas des photos ?


Tant que ça sort d'un jeu je pense.
Un screenshot quoi.

Quoi qu'à mon avis c'est à l'appréciation car avec Oblivion y'a de quoi faire des screenshots qui vous foutraient au ban pour quelques années après ce que j'ai pu voir sur TES Nexus.


En passant j'ai mangé 6 points dans ma gueule, mais je m'en suis uniquement rendu compte en allant voir pour je ne sais plus quel raison mon profil il y a quelques jours.
Et là j'ai vu d'abord au sujet du post de l'orientation musciale.
Posté une fois, sondage foireux, posté une deuxième fois après concertation avec les gens pour avoir un sondage qui tient un peu plus la route, sauf que 2H du mat' aidant, j'ai balancé le sujet sans le sondage, et comme on ne peut pas éditer de sondage... Ben j'ai assumé ma connerie et j'en ai reposté un 3ème complet et bien propre en relisant tout 10 fois avant de poster.
Mais le deuxième qui m'a mis 3 points c'est au sujet "privé" (si si je vous jure) toujours pour le motif de flood et là je comprends un peu beaucoup moins.

Enfin c'est pas pour les 6 points, ça je m'en cogne, c'est bien la première fois qu'on me tombe sur la couenne de cette manière, mais j'aimerai savoir pourquoi j'ai pas reçu de MP.
Des fois qu'un truc déconne, au moins ça aura servi à le faire savoir.

----------


## Aghora

Tout ça n'est il pas précisé dans le truc qu'on est censé lire avant de s'inscrire ? Dans ce cas ça fait un peu effet d'annonce.

----------


## PolluXxX

Question bête:

On peut vendre ses points aux autres?
Je pense que j'en ai encore 12...1 ou 2 de moins, ça me gênerait pas, si ça peut m'faire gagner de l'argent!  :B):

----------


## Maxwell

Pareil que Kahn, j'ai pris 6 points d'un coup, je m'en suis aperçu 2 ou 3 jours aprés parceque j'avais pas reçu de PM. Zoulou m'en a refoutu 4 derrière, (qui étaient beaucoup moins justifiés au passage  ::rolleyes:: ) par contre la j'ai reçu un PM tout bien formaté et tout.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Vous les voyez où vos points ? (bouclier* dtc *bouclier) je suis allé voir mon profil, mais je trouve pas.

(Pourtant j'ai de la bouteille, avec la webcam)

----------


## Maxwell

> Vous les voyez où vos points ? (bouclier* dtc *bouclier) je suis allé voir mon profil, mais je trouve pas.
> 
> (Pourtant j'ai de la bouteille, avec la webcam)


Tu vas dans ton profil, la première chose que tu vois c'est les infractions que t'as ramassé. Si t'en vois pas y'en a pas (j'imagine).

----------


## Guest

> Vous les voyez où vos points ? (bouclier* dtc *bouclier) je suis allé voir mon profil, mais je trouve pas.
> 
> (Pourtant j'ai de la bouteille, avec la webcam)


Si t'as rien d'affiché, t'en as pas.

----------


## Crazy

> Vous les voyez en cas d'infraction.
> Les sanctions sont systématiquement annoncée et expliquée (pas forcément poliment d'ailleurs).
> 
> Et généralement, si la faute n'est pas trop grave, vous avez le droit à un averto gratos...
> 
> 
> 
> * Pour l'instant, on ne les récupère pas.
> Mais, je suis pour une possibilité de se racheter en cas d'idée brillante, de thread particulièrement drôle ou de tout autre truc qui pourrait profiter à la communauté.*
> ...



Comment fait le mec qui a une idée brillante, qui souhaite la partager mais qui ne peut plus se logger puisqu'il est ban  ::ninja:: 

:mecquiaréfléchitàlaquestion:

----------


## Castor

> Comment fait le mec qui a une idée brillante, qui souhaite la partager mais qui ne peut plus se logger puisqu'il est ban 
> 
> :mecquiaréfléchitàlaquestion:


Il l'envoie en PM à tous les membres.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

On a le droit de parler sexualité, pratiques, positions et maladies veneriennes ?

----------


## Maxwell

On a le droit d'insulter gratuitement les modérateurs ?

----------


## Courtequeue

Oui, mais faut que ce soit drôle  ::ninja::

----------


## Ash

> Pour l'instant, on ne les récupère pas.
> Mais, je suis pour une possibilité de se racheter en cas d'idée brillante, de thread particulièrement drôle ou de tout autre truc qui pourrait profiter à la communauté.
> 
> Le jeu vidéo sous Paint, certains trucs de Vos Créations, des trucs comme ça, ça joue forcément pour vous.


Et si on est un vieux con pas drôle comme moi, avec un QI d'huitre, qu'on est une brêle artistique et qu'on maitrise paint autant que la broderie sur sac à patates, on a plus aucune chance alors ?

----------


## Jahwel

> Et si on est un vieux con pas drôle comme moi, avec un QI d'huitre, qu'on est une brêle artistique et qu'on maitrise paint autant que la broderie sur sac à patates, on a plus aucune chance alors ?


Je te rejoins de ce côté là, on va pas faire long feu  ::):

----------


## Maxwell

Et si on a aucun talent artistique mais qu'on fait trop bien la police sur les serveurs CPC quand on est pas en train de les configurer, ça compte ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> On a le droit de parler sexualité, pratiques, positions et maladies veneriennes ?


Je créé le topic et tu me couvres ok ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guest

> Et si on est un vieux con pas drôle comme moi, avec un QI d'huitre, qu'on est une brêle artistique et qu'on maitrise paint autant que la broderie sur sac à patates, on a plus aucune chance alors ?


Genre, j'ai vu des dessins que t'as fait et euh...  ::|: 

Tu me dois de l'amour propre, j'en ai trop perdu dans le processus.

----------


## Ash

> Genre, j'ai vu des dessins que t'as fait et euh... 
> 
> Tu me dois de l'amour propre, j'en ai trop perdu dans le processus.


Disons qu'avec Paint je dépasse pas le stade du rond tout tremblant. Mais merci pour le compliment  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ben réfléchis avant de poster alors...



Han y'a des gens qui en sont capable  ::o: 





> Je pense qu'un mec qui passe sa vie sur le forum a quelques problèmes quand même


quoi j'ai aucun problème moi 

merde mes médocs

Edit: Wooww pitain j'ai plus que 4 point

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Edit: Wooww pitain j'ai plus que 4 point

----------


## Jolaventur

> Nelson


ouai mais ça expire le 26

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> ouai mais ça expire le 26


D'ailleurs c'est con cette histoire : pourquoi se faire chier à regagner des points alors qu'on les reprend automatiquement ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> D'ailleurs c'est con cette histoire : pourquoi se faire chier à regagner des points alors qu'on les reprend automatiquement ?


*

justement pour le coup j'en suis pas certain

----------


## leroliste

Je sens que ça va mal tourner cette histoire... ::(:

----------


## johnclaude

je propose de retirer 10 points à boulon pour avoir imposé cette charte

----------


## Maxwell

> je propose de retirer 10 points à boulon pour avoir imposé cette charte


C'est audacieux.

----------


## leroliste

Et 10 points a celui qui a mis le correcteur d'orthographeu. ::(:

----------


## johnclaude

> Et 10 points a celui qui a mis le correcteur d'orthographeu.


s'il s'agit des petits points rouges sous certains mots, ça vient de firefox et non de Boulon et ses amis.(puisque lesdits points rouges s'affichent sur d'autres forums de poneys mais ne s'affichent pas sur ce forum sous IE)
pour la peine je t'enlèverais bien quelques points

----------


## Arseur

> pour la peine je t'enlèverais bien quelques points


Ouais mais t'es pas modo.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

Tiens oui, expliquer clairement le principes des points dans la charte.

Parce que j'ai vaguement compris hier mais je suis pas sûr. Donc ou c'est mal foutu ou je suis très con, ce qui est une possibilité  ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

> Donc ou c'est mal foutu ou je suis très con, ce qui est une possibilité


je propose un vote  ::lol::

----------


## Arseur

> Donc ou c'est mal foutu ou je suis très con, ce qui est une possibilité


L'un n'empêche pas l'autre. Mais je veux bien une explication pour le coup des points, tout de même.

----------


## leroliste

> s'il s'agit des petits points rouges sous certains mots, ça vient de firefox et non de Boulon et ses amis.(puisque lesdits points rouges s'affichent sur d'autres forums de poneys mais ne s'affichent pas sur ce forum sous IE)
> pour la peine je t'enlèverais bien quelques points


"s'en va l'air de rien, discretement, en priant pour pas avoir l'air d'un con"


"trop tard..."


Edit: Pour revenir a cette regle du permis a point, je n'aime pas du tout ça, bien qu'apres verification je possede encore tous mes points. Je m'explique:
-Ca me donne l'impression d'etre jugé, surveillé, ce qui, sur un site que je frequente pour sa liberté de ton et de parole, me gene au plus haut point (le 12 ème).
-J'ai peur que cela donne lieu a des dérives, qui pourraient etre de deux sortes; d'une part une exageration des trolls et autres, dans le cadre d'un concours du "qui qu'à perdu le plus de points sans etre ban"; d'autre part l'effet inverse, une autocensure exagerée de la part des canards, qui ont peur de perdre leurs sacro saint point, et ne prennent donc plus de risque, quitte a devenir moins spontannés, impulsifs, droles.

Bref, voilà pourquoi je suis plus que dubitatif. On verra a l'usage...

----------


## Pelomar

> Edit: Pour revenir a cette regle du permis a point, je n'aime pas du tout ça, bien qu'apres verification je possede encore tous mes points. Je m'explique:
> -Ca me donne l'impression d'etre jugé, surveillé, ce qui, sur un site que je frequente pour sa liberté de ton et de parole, me gene au plus haut point (le 12 ème).
> -J'ai peur que cela donne lieu a des dérives, qui pourraient etre de deux sortes; d'une part une exageration des trolls et autres, dans le cadre d'un concours du "qui qu'à perdu le plus de points sans etre ban"; d'autre part l'effet inverse, une autocensure exagerée de la part des canards, qui ont peur de perdre leurs sacro saint point, et ne prennent donc plus de risque, quitte a devenir moins spontannés, impulsifs, droles.
> 
> Bref, voilà pourquoi je suis plus que dubitatif. On verra a l'usage...


Ou pas.
(oué c'est naze comme réplique mais là ya rien d'autre a dire)

----------


## rOut

Y'aura des radars automatiques ? On pourra offrir une bouteille de ricard au modo aussi pour faire sauter une contredanse ?

----------


## Castor

> -Ca me donne l'impression d'etre jugé, surveillé, ce qui, sur un site que je frequente pour sa liberté de ton et de parole, me gene au plus haut point (le 12 ème).


Peut-être pas sur le jugement (quoique), mais même sans cette histoire de points, tes posts et attitude SONT surveillés, c'est un peu le principe de l'instauration d'une modération non ?

----------


## Sheraf

Je suis un peu d'accord avec leroliste quelquepart.

L'application bete et mechante de regles dans un forum, on a deja vu ca autrepart. J'vais pas citer le site en question mais je suis pas le seul à etre parti de là-bas pour avoir migré ici.

Là bas ca devenait comme ca:

Dérive : deletage de post
flood : deletage de post
blague pas drole : deletage de post
blague drole : deletage de post
critique contraire à l'avis du modo : deletage de post

(et puis ban si on a quelquechose à y redire)

J'pense que mine de rien (mine de crayon (faut que j'arrete avec cette blague pourrie)), le forum arrive à se tenir de lui meme. Je ne vois pas beaucoup de moderation. Ca part en live assez rarement, et c'est pas une blague raciste pedophile qui declenchera forcement le truc. C'est plus compliqué.


Canardplus est un endroit de glande merveilleusement drole. Faut faire gaffe à ce que ca devienne pas comme geekzone. (merde)

----------


## O.Boulon

Y a pas de risque.

On va essayer de conserver l'angle Freestyle Modération tout en humiliant un maximum d'innocents sans que la masse des users ne s'en aperçoivent.

----------


## Castor

> Faut faire gaffe à ce que ca devienne pas comme geekzone. (merde)


 :^_^:  Punaise j'hésitais entre celui-là et jeanmarcmorandini.com

----------


## XWolverine

T'inquiètes, Sheraf, je ne penses pas qu'il y aura des automatismes, ça restera forcément subjectif, les modos ayant des susceptibilités (et humeurs) très très disparates.

----------


## --Lourd--

Vous allez voir, on s'habitue vite.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Y'aura des radars automatiques ? On pourra offrir une bouteille de ricard au modo aussi pour faire sauter une contredanse ?



avec Gringo ça evrait etre jouable 

avec tréhanor en revanche ça peurt revenir cher il n'accepte que les Ipod

avec Boulon j'ai bien peur qu'il soit incorruptible

enfin je ne peut l'affirmer il faudrais tester avec un double menu Quick and toast xl

----------


## leroliste

H-S: Mince, Geekzone est devenu comme ça?
J'ai jamais frequenté le site, mais j'ai toujours eu beaucoup de respect pour Caf', ses prises de position, ses editos a l'epoque de joy (l'autre, apres le depart du "crew") contre la production, qui lui ont au final valu un depart dans de mauvaises conditions (avec l'abandon de fumble dans la foulée)... bref, c'est dommage, c'est un monsieur ce type là.

Fin du H-S.

----------


## crazycow

Pour info un pedobear c'est 4 points  ::ninja:: 
J'ai même pas eu de circonstanes atténuantes pour mon lapin de couly fait main  ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

Moi pour un pedobear, je me suis pris 12 points  ::mellow:: 

Sachant que j'ai été condamné (tout comme Jahwel) de façon rétro-active  ::ninja::

----------


## orime

Dites c'est où qu'on voit son capital de points ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Dites c'est où qu'on voit son capital de points ?


Apapeur...tu le saurais si tu n'avais pas tes douze points. :;):

----------


## Snowman

> Dites c'est où qu'on voit son capital de points ?


Tu ne les vois...que quand tu perds *voix caverneuse qui fait peur*

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Tu ne les vois...que quand tu perds *voix caverneuse qui fait peur*


et on reçoit un courrier chez soit ?  ::ninja:: 

Est-ce qu'il y a des Ban automatique ? et est ce que les ban mobile respectent l'angle de 20 degrès ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je suis désolé d'être con mais je sais toujours pas ce qu'est un pedobear. 
Quelqu'un peut me montrer un exemple juste pour voir? (patapay-patapay) ::siffle::

----------


## KikujiroTM

> Je suis désolé d'être con mais je sais toujours pas ce qu'est un pedobear. 
> Quelqu'un peut me montrer un exemple juste pour voir? (patapay-patapay)


Tape pedobear dans google image.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Merci, c'est fait. L'être humain m'étonnera toujours.

----------


## Tink

> et on reçoit un courrier chez soit ? 
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a des Ban automatique ? et est ce que les ban mobile respectent l'angle de 20 degrès ?


 
Il y a des ban automatiques.

----------


## Nono

> Tiens oui, expliquer clairement le principes des points dans la charte.
> Parce que j'ai vaguement compris hier mais je suis pas sûr. Donc ou c'est mal foutu ou je suis très con, ce qui est une possibilité



Donc en fait si ça atteint 12, additionnez le nombre de jours par infraction, et ça vous donnera le nombre de jours où internet ne vous servira plus à rien. Je pense qu'il faut prendre le terme "Jamais" comme "Toujours", et que ces durées sont sujettes à évoluer (ou pas).

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Image carrément explicite


Nono il explique vachement bien ::mellow::

----------


## getcha

Qui c'est qui a décidé que la pédophilie c'est plus grave que le racisme ? C'est quoi cette echelle de valeur ri-pou, ou le porno est le pire des maux apres la xenophobie ??? 
SCANDALE

----------


## O.Boulon

■+1■

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Tu rigoles, la hiérarchie ressemble presque plus à celle des valeurs de la société-réelle-de-tous-les-jours, qu'à celle de la justice française. En même temps c'est pas dur, vous allez me dire.

----------


## Snowman

Si j'ai bien compris : si on se fait attraper 4 fois pour fl00d, on est banni 80 jours  ::blink::   ::unsure::

----------


## O.Boulon

20 Jours.

Mais si t'as pris pour infraction avec un nombre de jours de ban supérieur, tu te tapes : 20 jours pour Flood + x jours pour le reste.

----------


## getcha

Enfin dans la société réelle le porno est légal, et dans lyonne la pédophilie aussi.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Ouais, mais dans la société légale, ne pas restreindre l'accès des enfants au porno est illégal (et pas qu'un peu). A part dans l'Yonne, bien sur.

----------


## Snowman

> 20 Jours.
> 
> Mais si t'as pris pour infraction avec un nombre de jours de ban supérieur, tu te tapes : 20 jours pour Flood + x jours pour le reste.


Donc pour avoir 80 jours c'est flood + apologie de la drogue.

Ainsi qu'une perte de 9 points.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Tu rigoles, la hiérarchie ressemble presque plus à celle des valeurs de la société-réelle-de-tous-les-jours, qu'à celle de la justice française. En même temps c'est pas dur, vous allez me dire.


Et quid de l'homophobie ?
Et pour la philatélie, quelles sont les sanctions ?
Les moqueries envers les émos sont-elles toujours tolérées ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Les moqueries envers les émos sont-elles toujours tolérées ?


10$ qu'elles sont même encouragées ! ::o:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Yeah. Pour la philatélie ça ne devrait pas dépasser un point. Quant à l'homophobie, ça dépend de la valeur du concept de "gay", mot fort souvent usité.

----------


## O.Boulon

Homophobie déjà répondu.

Même tarif que l'antisémitisme, le racisme and co, si c'est du genre "je hais les pédés faut les mettre au bucher".

Si c'est, "Zoulou, t'es qu'un pédé", c'est tolérable. 

En ce qui concerne, l'utilisation de "Gay" pour dire nul, ça prouve juste que vous êtes des gros abrutis incapables de vous forger votre propre vocabulaire et obligés de recourir à celui des ricains. On peut vous ban pour ça.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> C'est quoi cette echelle de valeur ri-pou, ou le porno est le pire des maux apres la xenophobie ???


Sauf que si tu regardes bien, pour le porn tu perds 6 points et est passible d'un ban de *30* jours alors que pour racisme, xénophobie... tu perds 6 points et est passible d'un ban de *90* jours.

----------


## getcha

ouai d'accord mais ca veut dire qu'a un moment donné, tu choisi ce qui est plus ou moins grave, ce qui est assez étrange pour des modérateurs "testeurs de jeux vidéos" pas forcement des parangon de la justice.

----------


## Maxwell

> ce qui est assez étrange pour des modérateurs "testeurs de jeux vidéos" pas forcement des parangon de la justice.


T'as déja fait de la modération ? C'est exactement ça, tu fais juge et bourreau, ni plus ni moins.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les règles de points et ban sont plutôt calqué sur la loi française dans l'application des peines.
Il faut aussi savoir que la rédac peut être considérer comme responsable de ce qui se passe sur ses forum par la loi.  ::mellow::

----------


## Zepolak

> ouai d'accord mais ca veut dire qu'a un moment donné, tu choisi ce qui est plus ou moins grave, ce qui est assez étrange pour des modérateurs "testeurs de jeux vidéos" pas forcement des parangon de la justice.



Oui, enfin... On s'en fout ! C'est un forum ! C'est pas grave !  ::o:

----------


## Maxwell

> Il faut aussi savoir que la rédac peut être considérer comme responsable de ce qui se passe sur ses forum par la loi.


J'aimerais bien avoir la confirmation de ça. Est ce que Presse Non-Stop / canardPC est juridiquement responsable de ce qui est dit dans ses forums ?

Non parceque récemment y'a un gars qui a diffamé Free (il vient d'être relaxé) dans les commentaires d'une news sur 01net, et c'est lui qui s'est retrouvé devant les tribunaux et pas 01net ni même le modo qui a validé la publication de son message.

----------


## O.Boulon

On est responsable.

----------


## getcha

Dans ce cas il faut faire des procés en bannissement, si les modérateurs sont des executifs de la justice

----------


## gripoil

> On est responsable.


Allez y lachez vous on risque rien!

J'ai bien aimé le coup de free... preuve qu'il faut pas trainer sur 01.net!  ::mellow::

----------


## Maxwell

> On est responsable.


Ok merci. Mais alors qu'est ce qu'il s'est passé dans l'affaire Petit Poucet ? Pourquoi c'est lui et pas 01net qui a été poursuivi ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Heu, je suis juge, bourreau, testeur...
Pas juriste.

Je vais voir si quelqu'un à la rédac pour éclairer le sujet.

----------


## Makura

> On est responsable.


Vous êtes responsables mais pas tenus dans les faits de vérifier en permanence et instantanément le contenu de l'intégralité de vos forums.

C'est à dire que si quelque chose est laissé qui déplait à quelqu'un, celui-ci doit d'abord vous le notifier et vous demander de le retirer, c'est si vous refusez ou faites les morts que là vous risquez, vous, des soucis. Mais un nerveux qui va direct en justice sans aucune tentative de conciliation préalable sera renvoyé dans ses 22.

Ou du moins c'était ça la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, après se tenir au courant de l'évolution de la loi c'est un métier...

----------


## Tink

> En ce qui concerne, l'utilisation de "Gay" pour dire nul, ça prouve juste que vous êtes des gros abrutis incapables de vous forger votre propre vocabulaire et obligés de recourir à celui des ricains. On peut vous ban pour ça.


perso je prefere "douche" (what a douche ou douche bag) mais bon, je chipote!

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ils ont des drôles d'expression dans la grande île de l'autre côté de la Manche...  :;): 
Vous utilisez des mots français quand nous on utilise des mots anglais ?  ::wacko::

----------


## Tink

Je crois surtout que tu sais pas ce qu'est un douchebag!  :B):  ::P:

----------


## Maxwell

> Ils ont des drôles d'expression dans la grande île de l'autre côté de la Manche... 
> Vous utilisez des mots français quand nous on utilise des mots anglais ?


Douchebag = poire à lavement d'aprés mes hautes connaissances en anglais.

Non je déconne, y'a un épisode de South Park "Douchebag or Turd Sandwich" qui a été traduit "poire à lavement ou sandwich au caca"  ::ninja::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Non. Mais je viens de regarder.
Et donc, vous (les anglais) avez repris un mot français d'une drôle de façon...

Et ça n'a rien à voir avec la récupération de "gay" dans le langage de l'internet français.  ::):

----------


## Sheraf

Certes mais y a des truc comme "NEED" qui font juste passer le mec le disant pour un attardé mentale.

----------


## Maxwell

> Certes mais y a des truc comme "NEED" qui font juste passer le mec le disant pour un attardé mentale.


Useless ?
Nerfé ?
Buffé ?
Releasé ?
Cappé ?
Spawné ?
Updaté ?

Etc...

Ca fait des mois que je lutte intérieurement pour pas ouvrir un sujet coup de gueule la dessus.

----------


## Tink

topic de l'academie francaise?

----------


## Maxwell

> topic de l'academie francaise?


Pas vraiment, parceque je suis totalement contre la francisation de certains termes venant de l'anglais mais qui sont complètement intégré à la langue française (e-mail devient mèle ou courriel par exemple, sans déconner qui dit ça ?), par contre le parler Van damme me fout les boules au plus haut point. Quand je me force à tout lire, j'entends.

----------


## Makura

> Useless ?
> Nerfé ?
> Buffé ?
> Releasé ?
> Cappé ?
> Spawné ?
> Updaté ?
> 
> Etc...
> ...


J'avoue que j'utilise pas mal de ces termes sans vergogne quand je me trouve dans le contexte à partir duquel ils se sont répandus, en l'occurrence la pratique d'un MMO. Des équivalents francophones existent mais ils sont tout aussi bancals et moins connus, ce qui limite la communication. Par contre, en dehors du contexte et pour faire effet de mode geek-attitude, ou juste parce qu'une poignée d'attardés ont tellement peu de vocabulaire qu'ils croient ne pas pouvoir s'exprimer autrement, c'est clair, c'est chiant.

----------


## Maxwell

> Des équivalents francophones existent mais ils sont tout aussi bancals et moins connus


 ::mellow:: 

useless = inutile
releasé = publié
cappé = capturé
spawné = (ré)apparu
updaté = mis à jour

je vois pas ce qu'il y a de bancal ou moins connu la dedans. Pour buffer et nerfer je te l'accorde volontiers, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent direct en français. Je t'avoue même qu'il m'arrive de m'en servir.




> Par contre, en dehors du contexte et pour faire effet de mode geek-attitude, ou juste parce qu'une poignée d'attardés ont tellement peu de vocabulaire qu'ils croient ne pas pouvoir s'exprimer autrement, c'est clair, c'est chiant.


On est d'accord.

Fin du hors sujet ?

----------


## Makura

Fin du HS après promis, mais quand je disais "pas mal" c'était justement en excluant les plus bateaux, comme useless ou releasé. Cappé je l'utilise plutôt dans le sens maximisé (une carac cappée), mais le sens est légérement différent, le cap c'est la valeur au-delà de laquelle monter davantage devient inutile, c'est pas vraiment le maximum.

Pour les autres on est d'accord aussi. Donc voilà.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Pour buffer et nerfer je te l'accorde volontiers, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent direct en français.


buffer : se sustenter. 
Ex : jvé buffé o macdo tu ve vnir jenifer ? => Je me rends dans ce petit restaurant afin de me sustenter, souhaiteriez-vous m'accompagner très chère ?

nerfer : ne pas recommencer
Ex : nerfé jamé sa ou j'te kass la gueul => Ne recommence pas à m'importuner ou tu risques de t'attirer de sérieux ennuis.

2/10 (owned Maxwell)  :B):

----------


## gripoil

> useless = inutile
> releasé = publié
> cappé = capturé
> spawné = (ré)apparu
> updaté = mis à jour


Ah ah ... moi j'utilise juste useless pour me moquer ... ah oui et spwn mais je sais pas si ca compte si c'est juste "Il est au spwn s't'enculé"

Sinon OUAIS Ban pour languague woweux... 
Putain j'need un healer la... sinon j'vais ... merde je sais pas comment il disent mourrir.

----------


## Maxwell

> 2/10 (owned Maxwell)


Nous ne voyons pas d'autre explication :ericetramzy:

Et au passage, bien anticipé  :;):

----------


## gripoil

> Fin du hors sujet ?


Bon alors comme ça c'est interdit de mettre les photos du chinois qui fait du seske avec des stars?

_Gripoil professionnel du recentrage a l'arrache..._

----------


## Guest

> Useless ?
> Nerfé ?
> Buffé ?
> Releasé ?
> Cappé ?
> Spawné ?
> Updaté ?
> 
> Etc...
> ...


T'es grave cheaté, noobzor.

----------


## Maxwell

> T'es grave cheaté, noobzor.


stfu, douchebag. Go pve.

----------


## Guest

Sinon les points j'avais cru comprendre au début mais ça s'est embrouillé... j'ai juste compris qu'il vaut mieux pas en récupérer de trop.
Heureusement que je suis sage comme une image (quelle expression de merde, j'adore).

----------


## mescalin

Est-ce qu'on peut avoir un nombre négatif de points en faisant son suce-boule pour pouvoir ensuite se lâcher comme un gros  porc ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Est-ce qu'on peut avoir un nombre négatif de points en faisant son suce-boule pour pouvoir ensuite se lâcher comme un gros  porc ?


demande à Nitro il en connais un rayon là dessus

----------


## Angelina

question de noobzor: ou est ce on voit ses points ::blink::  j'ai cherché deja plusieur fois et je n'ai toujour pas trouvé...

----------


## O.Boulon

Va voir sur ton profil.
Là je t'ai collé un point pour question de merde à laquelle on a déjà répondu mille fois...

On ne les voit pas tant qu'on a rien perdu.

----------


## Angelina

::lol::  abawoila! je les trouvais pas parceque j'en avais pas! merci boulon!










(au fait c'est "vas voir" hein  :;):  --->[])

----------


## Sheraf

> (au fait c'est "vas voir" hein  --->[])




C'est va voir

Tu meriterais un autre point...

----------


## NitroG42

> demande à Nitro il en connais un rayon là dessus


ca dépend si c'est bien fait ou pas.

Moi j'ai eu des pourcents (c'était comme ca à l'époque) pour mon topic de la sélection de download.
sinon avec gringo je suis arrivé à -99 points, c'est le maximum je crois.

----------


## Angelina

> C'est va voir
> 
> Tu meriterais un autre point...



argh! au temps pour moi... 

:jem'envaiscommeunprincemaisbutecontrelaporte:






 (merci pour la correction)

----------


## Jolaventur

> ca dépend si c'est bien fait ou pas.



 ::o:  ::o: 

une bonne gagneuse le Nitro

----------


## b0b0

_moi les chartes, je mets ça quand j'ai froid. bouli



_

----------


## b0b0

Tain j'assume completement ce bide

----------


## zatura

meme pas compris la blague  ::huh::  (ca mérite pas un point pour blague foireuse ca d'ailleurs ?  ::P: )

----------


## Snowman

> meme pas compris la blague  (ca mérite pas un point pour blague foireuse ca d'ailleurs ? )


Les chartes = l'écharpe 

De rien  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

trop marrant !

----------


## johnclaude

bonjour c'est pour un remontage de topic un peu mort :zomb:
je crois que la situation n'a toujours pas été clarifiée quand à la récupération de points, ce cher Boulon ayant émis une hypothèse qui n'a à ma connaissance encore pas été infirmée ou confirmée



> Pour l'instant, on ne les récupère pas.
> Mais, je suis pour une possibilité de se racheter en cas d'idée brillante, de thread particulièrement drôle ou de tout autre truc qui pourrait profiter à la communauté.


enfin moi je serais à la rédaction ça fait longtemps que j'aurais fait comme à la sécurité routière en instaurant un stage payant de récupération de points, mais bon moi je dis ça je dis rien

----------


## Paul Verveine

t'inquiètes pas tu vas les récupérer tes points, ça disparait avec le temps mais c'est long

----------


## O.Boulon

On les récupère automatiquement au prorata de la gravité de la chose et de la sanction encourue.

Si votre infraction vous menance d'un ban de 3 mois, il faudra 3 mois pour récupérer les points perdus dans cette infraction.

----------


## Adramelek

Très bien cette charte, mais un point me gêne, c'est au niveau du 
'Racisme & co', interdire les propos à caractère raciste, normal! mais le &co, ca pourrait pas être développé svp ?

----------


## johnclaude

> t'inquiètes pas tu vas les récupérer tes points, ça disparait avec le temps mais c'est long


oui cmb je sais. et pis arrête d'exhiber des photos de ton corps hideux dans MON tutorial pour les débutants, parce que ça mérite un ban²

----------


## O.Boulon

On interdit les propos antiracistes aussi. Et les propos non racistes, aracistes, transracistes, pararacistes, périracistes. Entre autres, hein.
Et puis si tu poses la question, ça veut dire que j'ai plus qu'à surveiller toutes tes messages et attendre que tu trébuches pour te banne.

D'ailleurs puisque t'as pris la peine de lire la charte, relis le reste et conforme ta signature aux normes en vigueur.

----------


## Neo_13

> On interdit les propos antiracistes aussi. Et les propos non racistes, aracistes, transracistes, pararacistes, périracistes. Entre autres, hein.
> Et puis si tu poses la question, ça veut dire que j'ai plus qu'à surveiller toutes tes messages et attendre que tu trébuches pour te banne.
> 
> D'ailleurs puisque t'as pris la peine de lire la charte, relis le reste et conforme ta signature aux normes en vigueur.


J'ai bien ri de cette remarque.

----------


## Adramelek

> On interdit les propos antiracistes aussi. Et les propos non racistes, aracistes, transracistes, pararacistes, périracistes. Entre autres, hein.
> Et puis si tu poses la question, ça veut dire que j'ai plus qu'à surveiller toutes tes messages et attendre que tu trébuches pour te banne.
> 
> D'ailleurs puisque t'as pris la peine de lire la charte, relis le reste et conforme ta signature aux normes en vigueur.


A ca je répond re ca : 


> interdire les propos à caractère raciste, normal!


 et tu risques de chercher longtemps ...

Et c'est parce que à la place d'un "&co" flou laissant place à interprétation, c'est mieux d'être le plus clair possible... (et pourquoi ne pas rajouter aussi l'interdiction des propos misogynes? même si j'en ai pas vu içi encore ...)




> J'ai bien ri de cette remarque.


 mouai

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Et c'est parce que à la place d'un "&co" flou laissant place à interprétation, c'est mieux d'être le plus clair possible... (et pourquoi ne pas rajouter aussi l'interdiction des propos misogynes? même si j'en ai pas vu içi encore ...)


Tu es capable d'établir une liste exhaustive de ce qui est potentiellement couvert par le "&co" ?

----------


## Adramelek

> Tu es capable d'établir une liste exhaustive de ce qui est potentiellement couvert par le "&co" ?


<- non justement, et toi? parceque si toi non, peut etre a tu aussi un probleme avec le &co
 
Le &co pour une règle, je trouve pas ca génial. Si je lis la charte de ma boite ou même n'importe qu'elle loi, je vois pas de &co, généralement on essaye d'être clair et de parer un maximum de situations même si c'est impossible de tout couvrir. 


De plus il s'agit d'une charte temporaire et c'est ici un topic pour en causer qui sait, peut-être en vue de l'améliorer ... (même si je n'ai aucune prétention dans ce sens)

----------


## Zepolak

En gros, l'idée, c'est que tout propos à sa place sur ce forum pour peu que ce ne soit pas manifestement déviant. C'est pour ça que les auteurs ont pas précisé ce que le &co recouvrent, parce que c'est "évident".
De plus, étant donné que ce forum rassemblent des gens plus si anonymes les uns vis à vis des autres, bah, le naturel revient vite, et les connards finiront par sortir des trucs intolérables (et finiront giclés). Donc... La charte est là plus pour faire joli qu'autre chose.
Elle veut en gros dire "si vous êtes un connard, barrez vous, vous perdez votre temps".

----------


## Angelina

> pinaillade déplacée...


pour quelqu'un qui a l'air si manifestement à cheval sur les régles, tu devrais commencer par changer ton avatar...

----------


## leroliste

et le pseudo aussi, comme ça t'auras changé la totale.  :;):

----------


## Adramelek

Ca fait plaisir de voir tout ces gens ouverts à la discussion avec des réparties choques ... 
Pour moi une charte de bonne conduite est un sujet important qui mérite du serieux. Voir des super commentaires sur un pseudo ou un avatar je trouve que ca fait pitié ... enfin changez pas vous deux hein, z'êtes super  :;): 

 Bref, merci à zepolak qui à fait un effort.

----------


## O.Boulon

Au passage, il est vrai que ton avatar est clairement déplacé.
Sinon, le &co est de l'ordre de l'évidence.

Si c'est interdit par la loi française, c'est aussi interdit ici.

Les lois et les règles ne vous dispensent pas de réfléchir.

----------


## Adramelek

> Au passage, il est vrai que ton avatar est clairement déplacé.


dsl c'est changé




> Les lois et les règles ne vous dispensent pas de réfléchir.


 <=== par contre le &co quand on en rédige oui ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca me semble tout de même évident... le & co, c'est tous que t'oserais pas sortir en public sans peur de te faire battre à mort.

Les forums, c'est comme la vie. Le pseudo anonymat d'internet ne t'autorise pas à être antisémite, homophobe, haineux et j'en passe.

Si au moment de poster un message, tu te dis "je vais me faire lyncher", c'est que tu ferais mieux de ne pas le valider.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Ca me semble tout de même évident... le & co, c'est tous que t'oserais pas sortir en public sans peur de te faire battre à mort.
> 
> Les forums, c'est comme la vie. Le pseudo anonymat d'internet ne t'autorise pas à être antisémite, homophobe, haineux et j'en passe.
> 
> Si au moment de poster un message, tu te dis "je vais me faire lyncher", c'est que tu ferais mieux de ne pas le valider.


'Tain je devrais avoir un countpost négatif moi alors.  ::ninja::

----------


## Adramelek

> Ca me semble tout de même évident... le & co, c'est tous que t'oserais pas sortir en public sans peur de te faire battre à mort.
> 
> Les forums, c'est comme la vie. Le pseudo anonymat d'internet ne t'autorise pas à être antisémite, homophobe, haineux et j'en passe.
> 
> Si au moment de poster un message, tu te dis "je vais me faire lyncher", c'est que tu ferais mieux de ne pas le valider.


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce que tu dis, mais depuis le début je ne demande qu'une chose, développer ce pauvre &co de trois lettres en plusieurs qualificatifs comme tu viens de la faire car un forum c'est comme la vraie vie, et bien qu'interdit par la loi, les propos racistes homophobes et haineux  bref à caractère discriminatoires on en croise hélas souvent alors que les lois en recouvrent pourtant un maximum, donc développer tout ca dans une charte de bonne conduite n'es pas un luxe, et s'en remettre au bon sens des gens est souvent aussi sûr que de lancer un dé à jouer ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour être honnête, ne pas le développer revient aussi à faire confiance à nos lecteurs. A les considérer comme des adultes responsables et pas comme un tas de tanches.

Sans compter que ça donne la satisfaction de ravager la tronche des abrutis une fois qu'ils se sont permis certains choses qu'ils pensaient "pas grave puisque c'est pas marqué".

Comme notre ami Elendor l'antisémite.

----------


## Toxic

Alors ça, c'est vraiment salaud pour tous les racistes/antisémites/homophobes qui aimeraient rester ici quand même, de ne pas leur expliquer plus clairement lesquels de leurs propos sordides ils doivent autocensurer, et de préférér les laisser se griller pour les bannir !

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui, je sais. D'ailleurs, c'est ce genre de culpabilité ravalée qui alimentent mes longs passages chez la psy.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Oui, je sais. D'ailleurs, c'est ce genre de culpabilité ravalée qui alimentent mes longs passages chez la psy.


Bah, si la psy est mignonne c'est toujours sympa.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et là, tu te rends compte que t'essayes de flooder dans un topic pas fait pour ça, au ralenti comme dans un cauchemar, tu cherches le bouton effacer le message pour faire disparaître les preuves avant que je tombe dessus...

Manque de bol, c'est trop tard et je t'ai déjà collé les points pour flood.

----------


## leroliste

Cet echange vient de me faire changer d'opinion sur la charte, les points, tout ça...

En fait, c'est vachement distrayant!  ::rolleyes:: 
Effectivement, si cette charte donne lieu a de saines engueulades, c'est tout de suite beaucoup plus sympa.  ::ninja::

----------


## Largeman

C'est moi ou des messages ont été supprimés ?  ::huh::

----------


## Arthur Rabot



----------


## O.Boulon

Inutile de rendre ce topic plus antipathique qu'il n'est.

----------


## SAï

Pseudo-noobzor demande : les points d'averto, ça marche comment exactement ?

- leur attribution arbitraire est-elle une marque de sympathie cachée ou de rejet communautaire exacerbé par un blouson noir hypnotique ?
- au bout de combien de points peut-on avoir le privilège d'être ban jusqu'au prochain big bang ?
- d'ailleurs, où qu'il est le code du permis à points de CPC avec tous les panneaux à éviter ?

Voilà, pouvez me fouetter maintenant  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

On a déjà répondu à tout ça.

Mais depuis quelques jours, on rajoute 4 points pour le SmS et l'absence de majuscule et de ponctuation.

Avant, c'était pas nécessaire, mais depuis un mois, on dirait que vous vous êtes reposés sur vos lauriers.

----------


## SAï

Okay.

> Je propose de rendre cette petite subtilité facilement accessible en l'intégrant à la charte temporaire pour les suivants, car bien qu'ayant un peu trainé mes guêtres ici, j'ignorais le coup de la majuscule, que je mettais par défaut en général.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Pour être honnête, ne pas le développer revient aussi à faire confiance à nos lecteurs. A les considérer comme des adultes responsables et pas comme un tas de tanches.
> 
> Sans compter que ça donne la satisfaction de ravager la tronche des abrutis une fois qu'ils se sont permis certains choses qu'ils pensaient "pas grave puisque c'est pas marqué".
> 
> Comme notre ami Elendor l'antisémite.


T'as raison Boulon, te laisses pas faire  ::ninja::  

Je me rappelle d'un forum consacré à Wolf.ET complètement floodé par une discussion sur le fait de savoir si "noob" devait être considéré comme une insulte. Même les modos avaient fini par s'engueuler. Bénef net => fin du forum  ::|: 

Dura lex sed lex !

----------


## Guest

C'est quand que la charte définitive montrera le bout de son nez ?

----------


## O.Boulon

En même temps que le site définitif. Hum.

----------


## TheToune

> En même temps que le site définitif. Hum.


Ah bah on a le temps de voir venir alors ...  :<_<:

----------


## Guest

Ah d'accord, 30 minutes donc. Merci.

----------


## TheToune

> Ah d'accord, 30 minutes donc. Merci.


les mêmes 30 minutes que pour les concours cpc ?  ::mellow::

----------


## Velgos

Tain j'aimerais pas être un dev ouaib dans un Canard PC, humiliations et décrédibilisation (chaud à écrire dis donc pour un mot qu'existe) ça a l'air d'être dur comme ma bite. :'3

----------


## johnclaude

> On a déjà répondu à tout ça.
> 
> Mais depuis quelques jours, on rajoute 4 points pour le SmS et l'absence de majuscule et de ponctuation.
> 
> Avant, c'était pas nécessaire, mais depuis un mois, on dirait que vous vous êtes reposés sur vos lauriers.


Je viens donner un avis tout personnel qui n'est sans doute pas fondé, mais faudrait voir à arrêter les conneries, parce que là des gens tout à fait sympathiques vont sans doute être bannis pour oubli de majuscules et fautes d'orthographe alors que des gros cons maîtrisant la langue française et moins tête en l'air pour les majuscules seront toujours les bienvenus.
Là je suis carrément contre le principe, et je le dis. (avec majuscules et points, et avec un minimum de fautes)

----------


## ElGato

> Je viens donner un avis tout personnel qui n'est sans doute pas fondé, mais faudrait voir à arrêter les conneries, parce que là des gens tout à fait sympathiques vont sans doute être bannis pour oubli de majuscules et fautes d'orthographe alors que des gros cons maîtrisant la langue française et moins tête en l'air pour les majuscules seront toujours les bienvenus.
> Là je suis carrément contre le principe, et je le dis. (avec majuscules et points, et avec un minimum de fautes)


J'imagine que cette nouvelle règle a un peu quelque chose à voir avec les nouveaux arrivants qui semblent débarquer par brouettes entières ces dernières semaines: statistiquement, "on" trouvera toujours des gens cool dans le tas (et "on" aura les autres à l'usure).


Ou alors rien à voir. Mais la coïncidence tombe bien quand même.

----------


## johnclaude

Je pense surtout à nos qui est un gars extra, toujours là pour rendre service dans la partie hardware...mais qui ne sait pas écrire. Comme c'est parti il sera banni avant la fin de la semaine et c'est bien domage

----------


## Angelina

C'est vrai que ça me ferait chier que Nos soit banni, pendant qu'un gmparadise à la grammaire/syntaxe/orthographe parfaite continurait de déblatérer...

Sauf, si c'est juste une fausse punition "qui aime bien chatie bien", histoire de le motiver pour qu'il s'améliore. Comme un vieux bourru de tommy lee jones ferait...  :;): 

Et pour les nouveaux qui écrivent n'importe comment, c'est vrai que ça pique les yeux, et qu'on sent un réel "je m'en foutisme" derriere...

----------


## johnclaude

Certains ont mangé des points pour oubli de majuscules, je l'ai lu au moins deux fois si je ne m'abuse. Et franchement c'est le genre de truc qui me donne envie d'envoyer chier du monde.

----------


## Angelina

Nan mais je pense que c'est au cas par cas, john.

Pour Nos, c'est pour son bien. Pour les autres, c'est du maintient de l'ordre; et il en faut ces derniers temps.

----------


## johnclaude

Connerie d'éduquer des gens de vingt ans à l'orthographe. J'ai essayé avec madame johnclaude, et à part passer des quarts d'heures entier à l'engueuler il ne s'est rien passé. Elle fait toujours autant de fautes, donc je suis de relecture pour tout ce qu'elle écrit à la maison.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

N'empêche, ça fait seulement deux mois que je participe au forum (le seul d'ailleurs) et ma grammaire a fait quelques progrès. 
Maintenant, avant de coller des points pour des fautes, un simple rappel serait plus justifié.

----------


## johnclaude

Je suis assez d'accord. Coller un avatar ou une signature ridicule pour 24 heures pourrait être une alternative assez humiliante pour certains, ça pourrait être une piste non? (parce qu'avec les sous titres à priori plus c'est humiliant plus c'est recherché)

----------


## Angelina

Oh oui!  ::lol::  Je veux mon jeux de mots pourri en sous-titres!

Highscore, c'est vraiment tout naze...  ::(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Peut on parler de hack et de phreaking?

Merci.

----------


## Pelomar

Mouais, je trouve aussi que l'histoire des majuscules et de la ponctuation est un peu abusé.
Parce que dans ce cas là, je trouverais plus logique d'interdire les smileys (LOL  ::wub::   ::lol::   :;):   ::):   ::XD::  ) qui sont parfois beaucoup plus dérangeant qu'un simple oubli de majuscule.

M'enfin.

----------


## leroliste

Je crois, bien que je ne veuille pas trop m'avancer là dessus, qu'il faisait de l'humour en parlant des ponctuations et majuscules...

J'ai peut etre un esprit tordu, mais quand même, j'ai un doute...

(vous noterez l'absence d'accent circonflexe sur le "etre", on dirait pas comme ça, mais c'est un test, je vous tiens au courant...)

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, je ne rigole pas du tout.
Tout le monde logé à la même enseigne, y compris les modos. N'est ce pas Tink...

Je ne demande pas un orthographe en or massif et une syntaxe classieuse trempée dans un absolu respect de la concordance des temps...

Mais une putain de majuscule et un putain de point, c'est quand même pas la putain de lune !

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Je serais tenté de dire qu'on s'en secoue un peu sur le principe. Si sanction il y a suite à multiplication de syntaxe moche, ben la fois d'après tu fais gaffe. Si non, étrangement, à force de répétition tu feras un peu gaffe quand même.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je ne demande pas *un* orthographe en or massif et une syntaxe classieuse trempée dans un absolu respect de la concordance des temps...



Si j'ose, et j'ose, CQFD quand même...  :^_^:  (Et en fait, si ça se trouve, c'est fait exprès justement, je ne sais que penser, même si grammaire et orthographe ne sont pas la même chose.)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mince alors... Il va falloir perdre du temps à relire avant de poster, shame, çà va diminuer le rendement floodesque...

----------


## johnclaude

moi je dis (sans majuscule) *boulon is a lie*, du coup on risque rien en fait
de toute façon je corrigerai pas les oublis de points et majuscules dans mon topic à moi, parce que je suis un rebelle fainéant et que je suis contre le principe, un point c'est tout

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le gantelet est jeté  :;): .

----------


## Angelina

*Ouch!*




*sors le popcorn*

----------


## johnnyblaguos

C'est pas le forum Wow. Si t'acceptes pas les règles de modo, ben on s'en fout. Faut juste assumer.


(Bon je suis désolé encore une fois, je suis juste blasé).

----------


## johnclaude

encore une fois je trouve ça inutile, ça ne va pas apprendre aux gens à écrire

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Hum. Johnclaude, tu sais que je te kiffe. Mais retirer 6 points de permis ça n'apprend rien ni ne responsabilise les gens. Mais si un peu, faire gaffe à la vie des autres (c'est fallacieux comme comparaison j'admets).

J'ai jamais dit que ca éduquait tous les gens. Mais des fois ça marche. Je précise que l'argument est fallacieux. Je réitère.

----------


## Jahwel

> encore une fois je trouve ça inutile, ça ne va pas apprendre aux gens à écrire


Ouais, mais c'est plus lisible, c'est avantageux pour un forum.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Quoi ? On va nous retirer des points du permis de conduire si on oublie une majuscule ?

Ce canard est un scandale !

----------


## Zepolak

En même temps, j'ai noté que ça a tendance à s'appliquer sur les petits posts courts, cette règle, et non pas sur les longs posts "constructifs"...

De là à dire que...  :;):

----------


## Neo_13

> encore une fois je trouve ça inutile, ça ne va pas apprendre aux gens à écrire


Y a-t-il un maximum de points perdables par jour ou par topic ?

Parce que là, t'as déjà pris tout à l'heure...

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est hallucinant comme demander un effort provoque un tohu bohu hallucinant, surtout parmis ceux qui le font déjà.

Je pense qu'on érigerait une règle complètement absurde et vraiment arbitraire, genre pas de mention des tatous entre 18 et 21 heures sous peine de ban, ça poserait moins de problème.

----------


## Angelina

> pas de mention des tatous entre 18 et 21 heures sous peine de ban


Je relève le défis.  :B):

----------


## johnclaude

> Hum. Johnclaude, tu sais que je te kiffe. Mais retirer 6 points de permis ca n'apprend rien ni ne responsabilise les gens. Mais si un peu, faire gaffe à la vie des autres (c'est fallacieux comme comparaison j'admets).


je ne veux pas rentrer dans une polémique mais la comparaison avec le permis de conduire, je l'attendais. étant travailleur frontalier je bossais à 1h de route du taf, et de la route de merde (oublie les images de rallye à la télé, là c'était VRAIMENT hardcore) et la majorité des collègues roulaient mais alors comme des damnés, oui c'est le mot, parce que moi avec le diable en personne à mes trousses j'aurais pas roulé aussi vite. une fois la police suisse a posé le radar dans un village suite à des plaintes de riverains. verdict: une bonne moitié des gens empruntant la route a été verbalisée (l'autre moitié ayant eu un pot de cocu, parce qu'ils roulaient trop vite aussi, mais les flics pouvaient pas arrêter tout le monde)
je peux te dire que certains ont morflé sévère (et les amendes suisses aussi c'est hardcore, genre rouler à 70 au lieu de 50 ça te reviens en tout à 570chf, environ 340€) 
et tu sais quoi? deux jours plus tard tout le monde roulait comme d'hab c'est à dire comme des connards
dernière précision: un collègue s'était tué en voiture 2 mois avant, et pareil: au bout de 2 jours maxi tout le monde roulait "à la jean alesi"

c'est la nature humaine, on y peut rien, et les gens n'écriront pas mieux à mon avis, c'est pas forcément vrai mais c'est quand même ce que je pense




> Y a-t-il un maximum de points perdables par jour ou par topic ?
> 
> Parce que là, t'as déjà pris tout à l'heure...


merci beaucoup, mais j'ai pas compris de quoi tu parlais. comme quoi même avec la ponctuation ça m'aide pas pour la compréhension :groslourd:
enfin bref moi ce que j'en dis c'est que 4points c'est à mon avis excessif, et qu'un mp poli suffirait sans doute à inciter aux efforts

Oh mon dieu, il l'a fait! Il m'a juste laissé un point, oui un seul point. Ce Omar Boulon est démoniaque!
(Notez que même si c'est pour une heure, je m'applique à mort avec les majuscules)

@Neo_13=> Je viens de comprendre (Je n'avais pas reçu de message privé pour m'avertir de la sanction, je ne l'avais pas vu)

----------


## johnnyblaguos

J'ai bien dit que c'était fallacieux la comparaison John. Je dis juste que si ça fait se calmer 0.2% de la population ou prendre conscience c'est déjà bien. y a des gens comme moi qui ont besoin de règles écrites sinon on n'en prend pas compte. Donc avec une édiction t'en chopes un peu. Maintenant, je ne pense pas que la modo se fasse à outrance et sans discernement. Un simple dérapage ne coûte rien, et j' extrapole mais je pense qu'il y a avertissement avant. Faut pas tout prendre au premier degré. Ca m'a jamais empêché de poster et j'espère que les canards non. Si c'est pas le cas, ben tant pis. On s'en fout un peu non ?

----------


## johnclaude

J'admets que là j'ai passé un peu de temps sur un le forum de hardware.fr, et en effet c'est dérangeant ces syntaxes et orthographe sans aucun effort et sans ponctuation, sans parler du langage sms.
Je crois que, étant un habitué de la section hardware de canardplus, je m'étais un peu enfermé dans une bulle, parce que là bas en général les gens font un effort pour s'exprimer, même nos à qui j'envisage d'offrir un Bescherelle.
Du coup je comprends les réactions envers ma réaction. (attention un mot est employé deux fois de suite, sauras-tu le retrouver)

Par contre, toujours pour la partie hardware, on a un peu tendance à utiliser des mots anglais et j'espère qu'on ne nous le reprochera pas trop parce que c'est souvent bien pratique (et moins ridicule) que ces néologismes à la noix bien français.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

Viens me faire un bisou.

----------


## johnclaude

Un peu de respect jeune homme, je ne suis pas un garçon facile! :détournel'attention:

----------


## Paul Verveine

Tant que vous contenez votre flood dans la partie hardware, ce qui est difficile en ce moment, et que vous écrivez correctement, ça ira, sauf nos à qui je dois apprendre les conjugaisons.

----------


## VosT

Boulon, ton combat est noble mais il est vain, ou vingt, ou vin, je ne sais pas.Tu ne demande même pas de faire un effort (car la plus part des gens ici essayent de faire au mieux niveau écriture) et déjà ils se plaignent. Alors je te laisse entrevoir la nué de &quot;lol mésaikoi ce forum, on é pa à lécol lol&quot; ou les gens qui ne comprennent pas (ma soeur la première) qu'un bon français écrit dans des discussions même les plus stériles et infantiles ou même pour un post inutile, ça rend les choses plus agréables et plus compréhensible.Un bon français ça permet au lecteur de s'attarder sur le fond et pas sur la forme.


PS : Je fus un temps &quot;Maitre Capello&quot; sur l'ancien forum, mais je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à tenter de propager la bonne parole de notre bon vieux maître décédé.


PPS : Faudrait aussi respecter la ponctuation avec les bonnes règles de typographie. A savoir mettre un espace avant le point d'interrogation, le point d'exclamation, les deux points et pas d'espace avant le point et la virgule, par contre mettre un espace après les signes de ponctuation. Relou moi ? non... Peut-être... Mais seulement après mon année de testeur de JV avec correction des fautes d'orthographe de textes écrits par des roumains...

----------

